# Kingdom of Heaven with Orlando Bloom



## Niirewen (Apr 15, 2005)

So who else is looking forward to seeing this movie? I think it looks really good.


----------



## Hammersmith (Apr 15, 2005)

Remind me; when is it released? The trailer I saw for it was absolutely incredible.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 15, 2005)

Niirewen said:


> So who else is looking forward to seeing this movie? I think it looks really good.



If this Bloom fellow isn't careful, he's going to get himself typecast on his way to being a multimillionaire... 

Barley


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 15, 2005)

My friend is taking us to see it for her birthday party...yay!


----------



## Corvis (Apr 25, 2005)

May 6th, to answer your question Hammersmith. I can't wait to see this movie and for only one reason. It was directed by the director of Gladiator. 

Roma Victa!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 25, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> "I need a husband"



How big is your dowry? 

Barley


----------



## Raithnait (Apr 25, 2005)

I think it looks awesome, despite having Orlando Bloom... Crusades!!! fun!!!


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Apr 25, 2005)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> If this Bloom fellow isn't careful, he's going to get himself typecast on his way to being a multimillionaire...



Yeah: from the trailer I saw the other night, they even manage to re-fight the Battle of Helm's Deep in this movie.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 25, 2005)

Arthur_Vandelay said:


> Yeah: from the trailer I saw the other night, they even manage to re-fight the Battle of Helm's Deep in this movie.



Fortunately I've not seen anything yet. Interesting that this movie seems to be about the Crusades, considering the world situation today.

Barley


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Apr 25, 2005)

On that point (and this will doubtless send this thread straight into the Forsaken Inn, but it was bound to end up there anyway) . . .

From the _Sunday Times_


> *Christian right goes to war with Ridley’s crusaders*
> John Harlow, Los Angeles
> 
> CHRISTIAN conservatives in America are marshalling their forces against Sir Ridley Scott’s forthcoming crusader epic, The Kingdom of Heaven, claiming the film is insulting and unfair. Scott, 67, received death threats from Muslim fundamentalists during filming in Morocco two years ago when King Mohammed VI, who admired his earlier work, Gladiator and Black Hawk Down, lent him troops from the royal bodyguard.
> ...



Further reading:
Kingdom of Heaven - _Internet Movie Database_
Tolerance Triumph in _Kingdom of Heaven_ - _The Telegraph_ (India)
Muslims Call New Fox Crusader Film 'Balanced'; CAIR Says 'Kingdom of Heaven' Avoids Negative Stereotypes - _US Newswire_ (includes trailer)
Screen God - _Guardian_


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 26, 2005)

What I'd like to know is: who made the film and why — especially at this time. What's interesting is that it evidently riles up the evangelicals, but they didn't mind when Gibson's film riled up everybody else...

Well, no wonder they're riled: the Muslims _like_ it, so it _can't_ be good, eh? 

"A prominent national Islamic civil rights and advocacy group said today that the new 20th Century Fox epic 'Kingdom of Heaven' is a 'balanced' portrayal of the Crusades, despite earlier concerns that the film might offer stereotypical portrayals of Islam or Muslims." (quote taken from one of AV's links)

Barley


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Apr 26, 2005)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> What I'd like to know is: who made the film and why — especially at this time. What's interesting is that it evidently riles up the evangelicals, but they didn't mind when Gibson's film riled up everybody else...



*Who made the film?* Ridley Scott and 20th Century Fox.

*Why?* According to this article from the _New York Times_, what led Scott to make this film "was his fascination with the medieval knight, awakened decades ago by the movies of Akira Kurosawa and Ingmar Bergman. 'What really interested me was something that seems to have disappeared from our vocabulary, which is the notion of grace and chivalry,' he said. 'Then, after I had finished _Black Hawk Down_, I met Bill Monahan to discuss another project, and I asked him if he knew anything about knights. He said the Crusades were his pet subject.' By the time the screenplay was ready, the United States had invaded Iraq, but Sir Ridley was less consumed by politics than by the movie's complexity."


----------



## GuardianRanger (Apr 26, 2005)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> If this Bloom fellow isn't careful, he's going to get himself typecast on his way to being a multimillionaire...
> 
> Barley



It's funny you should say that. As soon as I saw the commercial, I thought: "Yet another movie where Orlando will be using a sword."

Will he become a modern day Erol Flynn (sp?) ?


----------



## Corvis (Apr 27, 2005)

I don't think I'll like Orlando Bloom in this movie because he seems to young for what looks like such a leadership role. One thing though that looked famliar when I watched the trailer was one of the battle scenes where I saw towers that looked much like the ones in the Return of the King.


----------

